# being an outcast in a positive way



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

in my school im pretty much an outcast, (yes i have 2 friends but thats about it)...and there are also times where i dont see those friends...
f.e when we are doing groupwork and im the only one who hasnt got a partner, i just have to work on my own for everybody to see.
So the others pretty much see that im an outcast...

but why do we automaticly think : Were an outcast, that means the others are something better...
why just think: im an outcast because im better/different than the others

- i dont need people around me to help me
- i can also be independent
- i can fight myself through things on my own
- i dont need other people around me to prove how good i am


----------



## laurel (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm the same as you. In group work I always end up on my own and prefer it that way but always feel embarrassed about it. I hate the thought of others talking and laughing about me behind my back.

But I love the way you've put a positive spin on being an outcast, I'll remember this from now on. Thanks defoe


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

laurel said:


> But I love the way you've put a positive spin on being an outcast, I'll remember this from now on. Thanks defoe


well, everything that has disadvantages also has advantages


----------



## elle21roses (Jun 8, 2010)

defoe said:


> but why do we automaticly think : Were an outcast, that means the others are something better...
> why just think: im an outcast because im better/different that the others
> 
> That's a really good point! I never thought of it that way. I've always thought I'm not good enough for other people and that's why I'm an outcast. Thanks for that thought!


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Live outside the box and you're free, live inside the box and you're constrained.


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

i like your signature danberado


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Meh I just let it be how it is, others don't seem to have interest in my interests and if they do I'm too socially anxious and paranoid to acknowledge it properly.


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't think anyone is 'better' than anyone else... but yeah, I like doing stuff by myself.


----------



## Sugarymonk (Aug 26, 2010)

*Outcast*

Being an outcast can be in your way of thinking, if you think you are an outcast you will most likely be one. When put in a group situation there are going to be other people just like you who don't have a close friend to run too. Look for those people and ask nicely if you can work with them, being in a group setting with people you don't know is uncomfortable for everybody. That is why the teachers do it, I'm an engineer and I constantly have to work with people I do not know and even tell people what to do who I do not know. If you make an attempt to get better at these group projects and keep at it and try different approaches and thinking patterns, it is inevitable that you will get better and more comfortable in these situations. Who knows, one day you might make more money than the next guy just because you developed a skill that he does not have.


----------



## Izzy as pie (Sep 1, 2010)

^ True that, monk.

I used to be embarrassed about doing things by myself, but when i switched schools a lot i finally made up my mind not to be. Soon i developed a somewhat independent side of me which i used at school (unfortunately I couldn't make myself independent all the time).

But yeah, people can definitely be weird about it. Sometimes my friends would laugh at me because I didn't mind sitting alone.


----------

